# QSI Titan, Dash9, smoke unit



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

I am back! Can I wire my aristo Dash 9 smake unit to the QSI Titan? On the instructions it shows the smoke unit going to J1A 8 and 6 and working as function F12(NCE pro cab). I tried this and cannot get it to work. Any help out there? Tony at Tony's said I should ask Greg.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You need to read my pages. 

Start here:
*http://www.elmassian.com...trong>**
 
And the 2 other pages below.

F12 will turn it on and off... are you really pressing F12? What DCC system are you using?

Greg
*


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

Greg, I have read your web pages. I look there for answers first. I am using an NCE system. I do not want to separate smake(heater) from fan. I just want to be able to control the smoke from the cab. The NCE cab f12 = shift and f12 at the same time. Right now I have a meter connected to the smoke unit plug and when I press shift/f12, I do not get anything.


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

Greg, the link on your response does not work.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's not good at all.. in fact it should be on by default. 

OK, standard answer is do reset of the decoder, i.e. it says "RESET" ... then without changing anything check and you should have voltage. 

If not, next thing is reload the firmware/sound file (the file is actually both)... 

Also, try pressing (and holding) the shift first then the "12" button.... 

If none of that works there's something wrong with the decoder. 

There was a period of time where there was a bug in the downloader, and if you modified a sound file (like change the bell) and then downloaded it, the smoke output did not work... it was only a small window in time, and you had to do everything exactly "wrong" but it did happen to me. 

OK, so that's what I can think of right now. 

Let's see how it goes, we can solve your problem. 

Greg


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

Greg, I will try the reset. I had to do the reset just to get it the decoder to work. I have read an older post about QSI. Seems I am not alone with this. Any help you can afford is appreciated.


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

Tried the reset, no good.


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

greg, can I use another LED(function) for the smoke unit?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I fixed the link... sorry, an extra space crept in there at the end of the link. 

Greg


----------

